# Notebook als Monitor?



## d4k4 (4. Juni 2003)

Kann ich mein altes Notebook als Monitor für meinen neuen PC benutzen?


----------



## fluessig (4. Juni 2003)

Leider kann ich dir dabei nicht helfen, aber interessieren würde mich das schon auch. Das Problem ist, dass du Strom und anschluss brauchst. Strom kann man bestimmt noch irgendwie rausbekommen, aber der Anschluss. Schade, dass ich kein Notebook hab an dem ich das ausprobieren könnte.


----------



## melmager (5. Juni 2003)

Nein das geht nicht.

Jedes Notebook hat zwar eine VGA Buchse, aber das ist immer ein 
Ausgang, NIE ein Eingang.


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2003)

Ich denke so ist das nicht gemeint. Wenn man das Notebook komplett auseinander nimmt und dann dem Panel irgendwie ein VGA Eingangsbuchse verpassen kann, sowie die korrekte Spannung für die Stromversorgung rausbekommt, dann kann man das schon hinbekommen. Den Rest vom Notebook kann man allerdings entsorgen.


----------



## d4k4 (5. Juni 2003)

ok dann nicht ;-)


----------

